# USB TV tuner card



## ashu_dps (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi friends, have got a DELL Inspiron 1505 frm USA. I didnt get a TV tuner card installed in it coz it was too expensive @ $130. So can u all suggest me a good TV tuner card for it. U can also suggest me an express card slot tuner coz the PCMICA(or whatever may it be   ) is not compatible with this new slot


----------



## Sourabh (Aug 2, 2006)

I have done a Laptop TV Tuner Guide for LaptopLogic.com which deals with almost everything about TV tuners for the laptops. You can check it out here I used the Pinnacle PCTV 100e provided by Pinancle India for the review, so if you are in India you can get that for around 4k. At the end of the guide there are some other USB/express card/PCMCIA card solutions too. I would recommend a USB over the other two.


----------



## ashu_dps (Aug 3, 2006)

I m in India only, Just got it frm USA. Can u guys suggest smthng cheap. Say within 2K


----------



## Sourabh (Aug 4, 2006)

You are out of options. There is no descent USB tv tuner for 2k. I got hold of a USB 2.0 Gemini TV tuner which 'claimed' a lot of things but frankly it sucked big time. It was hell configuring it and the TV quality was the worst I had ever seen. So, sorry to say this, increase your budget to around 4k or drop the idea.


----------



## ashu_dps (Aug 4, 2006)

Okay if u say so


----------



## sant2910 (Dec 17, 2007)

Never buy Gemini TV tuner........ it won't work with windows XP or vista. I bought one and lost my money. I take it to the service centere and they told it is the problem of my XP.They frankly told one more thing "it may not work with most systems". They are blaming windows not their product!!! So I bought pinnacle's tuner and that is working nicely. Also service centre peoples behaviour is rude and unbearable ( New Delhi service centre).


----------

